# Houston.... we have a problem. Darn little twit Nigis....



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My two Nigerian Dwarf girls are almost one year old now. I'm their momma - they follow me everywhere, I love it. They come running anytime I call them. However, although they like everybody else in my family they refuse to listen to anyone else. At night, when it's time to put them back in their safe fenced area they are usually up here by the house waiting for me to come outside. They then follow me or play around me while I do chores and then put them to bed. On the few nights that I'm not home and someone else does the chores - they refuse to be put away. They literally have to be picked up, carried or dragged (I'm really against that one) into the run. My 19 yr. old son was ready to strangle them this week when I was gone and he was helping with them. They refused to budge.

I'm assuming this is normal goat behavior but wonder if anyone else has run into this and found a way to get their goats to listen to or follow someone else?

Oh, bribes don't work. Hay, grain, treats - they won't even look at them when offered by someone else when they know they are going to be put away for the night. Does that make them really smart or really smart alecs?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

a halter and a lead rope work. mine go to bed when it gets dark then we go out and close the gate. As far as getting them to listen to others I would say you need to have others around when you are doing chores etc. and they need to help feed and care for the littles.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I second the "helpers" idea especialy until they respect the other family members. 

They are just waiting for you and we all know goats are creatures of habbit BIG TIME so any change in that they will balk at. 

So in the future when you have to put them away have someone else out there with you (ie your son) so that they get use to doing the rutine with them. Also so your son can get use to how you do it. Goats notice right away when someone isnt in charge and they will take advantage of them. So best to establish that your son is also in charge so they listen and do as they are told.

It isnt unusual -- but the longer you let it go on the worse they will get. 

good luck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink: I agree ....mine totally ignore my hubby when he needs to do "my job", but having him out with me while gathering them in, thy have learned that he is as nice as me!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Well......I am the Momma here and mine don't even mind me all the time.... I have been taking my boys out on leads for walks in the evening with the nice weather....well, tonight when we were headed back to their pen and when they realized it they went down on their knees and wouldn't budge! As frustrated as I was I had to laughed.....my husband says whoever said that goats are dumb doesn't know goats very well :greengrin: !


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, I'm definitely the goatie momma around here--They always want to be near me and "help me" with what I'm doing...however, if I'm not outside and my husband is, they'll sometimes hang around him too. I'm the #1 choice though. They'll tolerate others petting them and handling them a bit, but they do prefer my attention and like me to put them in their pens. I really don't even have to "put" them in, they just follow me in and I close the gate behind us and pet them a bit before I leave. 

I'm not big on giving treats--just every once in a while (IMO, too many treats causes rude, pushy behavior) but a couple weeks ago, my brother was at my house and Benny (my wether) took him for a goat cart ride. Afterwards I told my brother he could give Benny a treat...but Benny refused to take it from him. I was shocked because normally Benny is like a vacuum. When I offered the treat, he ate it right away...little turd...LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are right about the treats causing pushy behavior, but not as bad toward one another as to me. so treats are limited right now for my guys. They arent to happy but oh well


----------

